
Alexander Litvinenko: the man who solved his own murder - gedrap
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jan/19/alexander-litvinenko-the-man-who-solved-his-own-murder
======
wink
This article [0] was all over the news (and here) a month ago, but I can't
find the extended discussions, only [1]

[0]:
[https://medium.com/matter/6cfeae2f4b53](https://medium.com/matter/6cfeae2f4b53)
[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10725274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10725274)

------
thomasfl
This sounds like a good title for a crime novel. Interesting read about
problems they have with democracy and free speech in eastern europe.

------
ablation
Regardless of the veracity of the article, there's an unsurprising amount of
pro-Russian astroturfing occurring in the comments.

~~~
junto
I think that's a given these days. Russia, the US and above all, Israel, are
becoming masters at it. It's just one more tool in the cyber-arsenal.

Still, in this case it is quite obvious, but the Russians aren't known for
being subtle.

